# Need help in Assignment ( Leeds Met Univ)



## ananth2ananth (Oct 25, 2009)

This is my Assignment.

Create a small web page that shows
your name and your student ID.
A picture (either of you, or any picture of choice).
*This web site needs to be viewable on a mobile phone screen perfectly.It should set the screen.*


*please help me in this assignment.I am poor in coding..i dont know how to validate a webpage and how to convert the html code into mobile viewable code.
please understand my problem.
*
I will get 10 points in the assignment.

*REFERENCE : * *www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=42ea6e9845fc13f4b94117dade8fc295e04e75f6e8ebb871  *( Actual Assignment in Link)
* 
I will be very thankful for those who helped me.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Oct 27, 2009)

will do for $$


----------



## ananth2ananth (Oct 27, 2009)

need free help.
not for money.


----------



## nandakumark (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi , my name is *Nanda kumar K* . I'm a final year BE student , i have to do a* project* in the 8th semester , but i don't know where to start , i have many ideas but others don't agree with it because they are too costly , therefore i want some one to help me , that is give me some good and simple ideas ........................


----------



## WoRLDLiFE (Oct 28, 2009)

ananth2ananth said:


> This is my Assignment.
> 
> Create a small web page that shows
> your name and your student ID.
> ...


You don't need to do something special for mobile webpage. Just main thing is width of your page coz it should be fit for mobile screen. Use table with width = 100% property it will make the content fit in mobile screen easily .


----------



## ananth2ananth (Oct 28, 2009)

BUMP..
Please do it early..
i cannot understand this assignment..please any one make it fast.


----------



## threeonethree (Oct 31, 2009)

make it yourself or you will fail..


----------



## ananth2ananth (Nov 1, 2009)

Submitted the assignment..
I done myself using w3schools.com tutorials


----------

